# Super Bowl Predictions



## GaryFish

A friend asked me who to cheer for in the Superbowl, as he has no alliance to either team. I offered him up my Top Ten Reasons to cheer for each. 

Patriots. 
Top Ten Reasons to Cheer for the Patriots:
10. Seahawks colors just clash WAAAAAYYY too much.
9. New England Chowdah is better than Seattle Chowder.
8. The only thing more annoying that Boston sports fans, are the "12th Man."
7. Because you, are an American, and very Patriotic. 
6. The only thing more annoying than the "12th Man" are Boise State Fans, which are usually the same people, only they've had three more beers.
5. Boston is known for tough winters, hearty sports fans, and great seafood. Seattle is known for .... coffee, and rain. 
4. Seattle get the munchies after smoking weed. Boston just gets the munchies.
3. The only thing more annoying than Boise State 12th Man fans, are, well, hmmmm. Let me think. hmmmmmm. No, I can't think of anything. Really. Nothing comes to mind at all.
2. To quote Marshawn Lynch in a press conference, "Yuuup. "
And the #1 reason to cheer for the Patriots in the Superbowl:
1. B'cuz 'Murica!


Seahawks. 
Top Ten Reasons to Cheer for the Seahawks:
10. Skittles are good.
9. You smoke weed.
8. Pass me some more skittles.
7. Rain smells like skittles.
6. You smoke some more weed.
5. Eat some more skittles.
4. I think rainbows smell like skittles. Is there any more weed?
3. Don't the Seahawks play on that crazy blue fake grass? 
2. No. That is Boise State. I think you smoked too much weed. 
1. You are a bandwagon jumping, weed smoking Starbucks barista totally committed to being part of the 12th Man, and figure that being part of the 12th man, another fan will share their weed with you since you smoked all lof yours. Go Seahawks. Are we out of skittles?


----------



## Dunkem

Pats; 38
Seattle;wow what happened:smokin:


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Seattle, because I went to Utah State with their starting middle linebacker and 3rd down tailback.

Seattle 24
New England 21


----------



## DallanC

My prediction is the Pats cheat, again.


-DallanC


----------



## Catherder

I predict that the Pats will be busted trying to bribe the refs and the Seahawks win by forfeit.


----------



## HighNDry

Pretty much a blowout (at least by 20%) by the Pats. What happened to the old school stuff I was taught: something to the effect "Winners never cheat and cheaters never win."

I've lost a lot of interest in pro ball at almost all levels. College ball is catching up real fast. It's all about $$. Even the Utah fans were tossing out dollar amounts on how much more they receive by being in the PAC12 versus BYU. Pretty pathetic. One thing I did learn this season is that if Utah and BYU had college MMA BYU would win. Boys know how to fight!


----------



## Catherder

HighNDry said:


> One thing I did learn this season is that if Utah and BYU had college MMA BYU would win. Boys know how to fight!


Yep, you're probably right about that. At least the Y could beat the Utes in something this year. ;-)


----------



## Bax*

....someone will win. :mrgreen:


----------



## 2full

Some beers will be consumed, lots of bean dip, dipped........ and most will watch the commercials more than the game.


----------



## OKEE

Seahawks will win because the patriots will be playing without their balls. ( footballs)


----------



## RandomElk16

HighNDry said:


> One thing I did learn this season is that if Utah and BYU had college MMA BYU would win. Boys know how to fight!


Except for Kai Nacua who ran up and blindsided the guy who was being pulled away from another incident. One of the weakest moves I have seen in a sports fight.

I am a Seattle fan. I was really confident going into last years superbowl in our thread last year. This year with all the injuries and how we played last game I am a little worried. I am hoping that we worked out the kinks from last game. This one really could go either way, I just know Earl and Sherm need to be ready if we want a shot.

Uhhhh... Does anyone have any skittles? :bounce:


----------



## GaryFish

It's been interesting listening to all of the retired QBs get interviewed over the last few days. The more I hear from those guys, the less relevant the ball thing becomes. EVERY QB I've heard interviewed talks about how they spend weeks (meaning they get the equipment crew) to work in the game balls until they are EXACTLY how the QB likes it. That means smashing it, scuffing it, less or more air, adjusting the laces, whatever. Brad Johnson was interviewed yesterday, and said that was a major thing with the Superbowl, because more than 100 major sponsors are promised a game-used football from the Superbowl. So that means that each ball gets used for pretty much just one play, and then is taken out to give to a sponsor. AND, the balls for the Superbowl are not prepped or conditioned like regular season balls. Johnson said yesterday that he believed that in the last 5-6 years, the NFL gives like 60 balls to each team about 10 days before the Superbowl, so the QBs can work the balls over before the game. 

The bottom line of it, EVERY QB doctors the footballs he'll use in the game. So I'm not sure all the stuff about it.


----------



## RandomElk16

GaryFish said:


> It's been interesting listening to all of the retired QBs get interviewed over the last few days. The more I hear from those guys, the less relevant the ball thing becomes. EVERY QB I've heard interviewed talks about how they spend weeks (meaning they get the equipment crew) to work in the game balls until they are EXACTLY how the QB likes it. That means smashing it, scuffing it, less or more air, adjusting the laces, whatever. Brad Johnson was interviewed yesterday, and said that was a major thing with the Superbowl, because more than 100 major sponsors are promised a game-used football from the Superbowl. So that means that each ball gets used for pretty much just one play, and then is taken out to give to a sponsor. AND, the balls for the Superbowl are not prepped or conditioned like regular season balls. Johnson said yesterday that he believed that in the last 5-6 years, the NFL gives like 60 balls to each team about 10 days before the Superbowl, so the QBs can work the balls over before the game.
> 
> The bottom line of it, EVERY QB doctors the footballs he'll use in the game. So I'm not sure all the stuff about it.


Superbowl "ball procedure" is different then any other game. Even then, Tampa's superbowl qb came out admitting he even had those tampered.

I work with pats fans saying this and that and blowout. At the end of the day though, one analyst said it best. "It's a rule. It's there for a reason and it was broken."

Its the fact that you intentionally disregarded a rule, regardless of which one it was. I also don't buy "everyone does it" that keeps being said. Fact is pats fans, Tom was the one caught, not everyone else. As a hawks fan I want to face Brady, but if you saw his interview, no one believes him. It was a very guilty face. He should be punished. They threatened that if Lynch wore gold cleats he would be disqualified from play and fined... Marijuana isnt cheating, has no benefit to play, but players are suspended for it. Because it is a rule! If he did this in an attempt to benefit play, he should be suspended. It should be taken very seriously.

Saddest part of the pats cheating history, its all been for not. They would be great without.


----------



## Packfish

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Seattle, because I went to Utah State with their starting middle linebacker and 3rd down tailback.
> 
> Seattle 24
> New England 21


EX Aggie here- go Wagner/ Turbin !!!!!!!


----------



## GaryFish

Anyone know the real, functional difference between 10 1/2 and 12 1/2 pounds of pressure in a football? About one full pump with a bicycle pump. It was so little, that the refs never noticed any difference. Much ta-doo about nothing. 

I agree though - not necessary to win. Looking forward now to the actual game.


----------



## RandomElk16

GaryFish said:


> Anyone know the real, functional difference between 10 1/2 and 12 1/2 pounds of pressure in a football? About one full pump with a bicycle pump. It was so little, that the refs never noticed any difference. Much ta-doo about nothing.
> 
> I agree though - not necessary to win. Looking forward now to the actual game.


The difference between 10 1/2 and 12 1/2 pounds of pressure is cheating and not cheating.

Think of all the hunting regs that matter that much. Point measurements between legal and not... the sunrise and sunset hours duck hunting (what's it matter if I shoot before or after by a little bit?)... The difference is that there is a rule there, for a reason. Give em an inch (or 2 psi) and they may take a mile.


----------



## bowgy

*"Super Bowl Predictions* "

I predict that I won't watch it and I will watch the commercials on the internet


----------



## GaryFish

The Johnson interview was pretty interesting.He said that Rich Gannon, the Raiders QB and friend of his, called him up and they talked about how slick the footballs would be for the Superbowl. They each ponied up money for the equipment guys to "rough up" the footballs, to take the shine off them and break them in a bit before the game. Gannon paid cash, and Johnson paid with a check, leaving a paper trail and so he took the wrap for it.

Since then though, the NFL did change the protocol to allow each team to work in half of the footballs for the game. I'm sure there will be a huge microscope on every football this year.


----------



## RandomElk16

bowgy said:


> *"Super Bowl Predictions* "
> 
> I predict that I won't watch it and I will watch the commercials on the internet


They make it easy... that week they air a special that is all the commercials haha. Kinda weird to have programming that is all commercials.

Confuses me when it goes to commercial during the commercial show??


----------



## GaryFish

The commercials. That is EXACTLY why we have two separate rooms at my Superbowl parties. One room for those that want to watch the commercials, and one for those that want to watch the game, with the food tables in the middle. I'm a game guy myself - don't care about the commercials. But I hate everyone else yakking over the game talking about the commercials. Separating people has been a very good solution and helped me keep my sanity.


----------



## Critter

I personally don't think that the average person could tell much difference in the balls, but a quarterback that has a strong grip just might. I think that the more that they can grip the football the more control they will have over it. As for the refs not noticing it, they don't throw the ball 50 yards on a shoestring, they lob it whenever they throw it and I have never saw a ref actually grip a football during a game. 

As others have mentioned a rule is a rule and if your break the rule there should be consequences. 

As for watching the game, I'll be doing my taxes at that time and not really pay attention to it. I don't care for either team.


----------



## GaryFish

One report right now is that the NFL didn't even pressure check the footballs before the game. That the officials just handled each football selected by both teams and they felt about right, and went ahead and approved them for the game. If that is the case, if Brady and the Patriots were using footballs that had been approved by the officiating crew, then this all goes on the officiating crew for not doing their job. I can't see any QB sticking each football with a pressure gauge, but instead will hold, grip, and check each ball and upon approval, give it the thumbs up without knowing the exact pressure. 

The other thing - once the game footballs are approved by the QBs, and then the officiating crew, they don't have access to them until they are in the field of play. The sideline ball crew are the only ones that have access.


----------



## GaryFish

A buddy shared this. I call it "No Pressure Here."


----------



## UtahMountainMan

I'm lucky enough to be able to go to the Super Bowl this year. I'm a die hard Texans fan as well as a die hard Patriots hater. So I will be rooting for Seattle, who I think wins a close game.


----------



## HighNDry

Rules, rules, rules. What a joke. Athletes are trained from little league on up that there are things you can do to win that are against the rules but well worth the effort to try and will work as long as you don't get caught. That's what our society teaches. It happens in all aspects of life too, but really prevalent in sports.

It's legal until you get caught. Very sad.


----------



## GaryFish

Funny thing - a 20 degree variation in temperature will change the air pressure in a football by as much as 5 psi. AND, simply putting a needle in a football to check the air pressure will release 1/4 pound to insert, and another 1/4 pound when you take it out.

The temperature change shouldn't be a thing at all in AZ for the game Sunday.


----------



## riptheirlips

GaryFish said:


> Anyone know the real, functional difference between 10 1/2 and 12 1/2 pounds of pressure in a football? About one full pump with a bicycle pump. It was so little, that the refs never noticed any difference. Much ta-doo about nothing.
> 
> I agree though - not necessary to win. Looking forward now to the actual game.


The difference is about a half a Viagra


----------



## riptheirlips

I predict that more than one guy on Seattle's defense at some point in the game will squeeze the ball to see if it is deflated. Not because they really think it is low but because of all the hype they will just squeeze it when they touch it. I bet you will also see an official doing the same.


----------



## HighNDry

I bet the kickers push the ends of the ball in before they set it down for a kickoff.l I have watched them do it may times and wondered what it does. Anyone know why kickers do it?


----------



## GaryFish

HighNDry said:


> I bet the kickers push the ends of the ball in before they set it down for a kickoff.l I have watched them do it may times and wondered what it does. Anyone know why kickers do it?


It makes it more round, so it will carry better.


----------



## Gumbo

I'm going with this method to choose the winner:


----------



## GaryFish

OK. Predictions now.
Patriots 24
Seahawks 19

So Patriots cover, and it comes in UNDER the O/U that is set at 45.


----------



## utahgolf

patriots-21
seahawks -17


----------



## 2full

Seahawks - 28
Pats - 17


----------



## Packfish

HighNDry said:


> Rules, rules, rules. What a joke. Athletes are trained from little league on up that there are things you can do to win that are against the rules but well worth the effort to try and will work as long as you don't get caught. That's what our society teaches. It happens in all aspects of life too, but really prevalent in sports.
> 
> It's legal until you get caught. Very sad.


You know I heard that my entire time I was in athletics from 5 to 23- never bought into it


----------



## wyogoob

I always said you don't fire the players, you fire the coaches.

What the hell was that pass play thingie?

.


----------



## DallanC

Hawks have the #1 running back in the league and had great gains all game... HE runs you down to the 1 yard line nearly scoring... down by 4, seconds left in the game ... and they try a pass... LMAO. 


-DallanC


----------



## Rspeters

It's one of those things where if it works Pete Carroll looks like a genius because nobody would have been expecting it. Being a non-Seahawks fan, it's good to see them make a few mistakes.


----------



## Dunkem

:doh:


----------



## GaryFish

The pass play at the end of the first half with only 6 seconds left was brilliant. Because it was caught for a TD. The pass play at the end of the 4th quarter was a "what the ***** was that?" because it was picked. Same guy. Same play call. It happens. It is sport.

While I was cheering for New England, as just a football fan, that game was a gift from the football gods. Magnificent game. And even if Seattle had won - still a magnificent game. LOVED IT!


----------



## Catherder

It was a good game and I think Brady has earned his place with the All time greats, if he hadn't previously. However, I was cheering for the sea poultry to win due to the perceived cheating aspect. 

The play call at the end though, ugh. :roll: I think Darrel Bevell went from super hot future NFL head coaching prospect to the lead candidate to replace Roscoe at the Y. (So maybe the result was a good one for cougarfans.)


Whoot, top of page!


----------



## LostLouisianian

I predict Pats 28...sea chickens 24-O,-


----------



## utahgolf

GaryFish said:


> The pass play at the end of the first half with only 6 seconds left was brilliant. Because it was caught for a TD. The pass play at the end of the 4th quarter was a "what the ***** was that?" because it was picked. Same guy. Same play call. It happens. It is sport.
> 
> While I was cheering for New England, as just a football fan, that game was a gift from the football gods. Magnificent game. And even if Seattle had won - still a magnificent game. LOVED IT!


disagree, two completely different play calls and circumstances. inside slant on the goal line? what could possibly go wrong? well you saw. the play at the end of the first half was thrown only where the receiver could make a play and there still would've been enough time for a field goal. two completely different things. dumb play at the end, give it to lynch. end of story. Coach Pete got too ****y.


----------



## GaryFish

Fair enough. But both principally were the same. At the end of the first half, most every other coach out there would have taken the field goal. The risk on that pass was just HUGE. Wilson wasn't throwing the ball great, and that is a compact field to cover. And a dropped pass there ends the half being a TD down. Instead, the pass connects and Seattle goes into the half with all the momentum, that did carry into the 3rd quarter. Miss that pass, and then the 4th quarter closing drive doesn't matter. 

Fast forward to the 4th quarter drive. If I'm the defense, I'm stacking the box because I KNOW Lynch will get the ball. Why not waste a play and pass to see if you can catch them off guard. What Coach Pete didn't realize is that he'd done that enough, that Billacheat predicted it, prepared for it, and practiced that exact situation. And the Patriots made a REALLY REALLY great play. And Seattle got so unraveled by it, that instead of getting a safety on a kneel down in the end zone and the ball back on a free kick, they flub up and give the Patriots a 20 yard cushion to avoid kneeling in the end zone. 

An absolutely thrilling game though. Best four hours of TV I've experienced in a very long time.


----------



## bowgy

bowgy said:


> *"Super Bowl Predictions* "
> 
> I predict that I won't watch it and I will watch the commercials on the internet


Yeehaw!!!!!! the first part of my prediction came true, now I just have to find time to watch the commercials.

Oh, by the way.... who won? And who was playing?


----------



## HighNDry

bowgy said:


> Yeehaw!!!!!! the first part of my prediction came true, now I just have to find time to watch the commercials.
> 
> Oh, by the way.... who won? And who was playing?


You missed a really good game. Went right down to the last seconds. The game was way better than the commercials, but if you get a thrill out of commercials you fit right in there with the money boys who see only exploiting the game for $$. Too bad, you missed some exciting football. This game had the highest viewership than any Superbowl to date. You could have been part of history. I guess the commercials got the best of you. Most of the commercials have been available on regular TV programming for months. They were not that special this year. You missed one heck of a football game. Too be honest, you will be wasting your time going back to view them on-line.

What a game! So sorry you missed it.


----------



## wyogoob

It was a great game, entertaining.



.


----------



## GaryFish




----------



## Packfish

The play call certainly bothered me- but even though we had two Aggies play- I will be pressed to cheer for the Sea Hawks after the non sportsmanship call on Baldwin after their first TD- after seeing the whole replay which they didn't show, yesterday- that was classless . I think Carroll is going to have some serious problems this summer and next year- obviously his thoughts that they can be treated like men when they aren't is going to get him.


----------



## wyogoob

GaryFish said:


>


Gawd, it doesn't get any better than that. 

The jokes are cruel. The Seattle players played their hearts out.

.


----------



## GaryFish

AND, top of page.


----------



## GaryFish

wyogoob said:


> Gawd, it doesn't get any better than that.
> 
> The jokes are cruel. The Seattle players played their hearts out.
> 
> .


They did. Both teams played a great game. I got to thinking about it - every single Superbowl the Brady/Bellacheat Patriots have played has come down to one play. Which means, Brady is just two plays away from being 6-0 and being by far, the greatest every, no questions asked.

Or, Four plays away from being 0-6, and being THE guy that just can't win the big game. Funny how that all works out - especially when the "one play" that made a difference in the games were made by guys like Butler, Vinaterri, and David Tyree.


----------



## mikevanwilder

This one made me laugh! 
I don't blame Russell Wilson for the interception, he did what was asked of him on that type of play. If it was an out route or one where he had time to see the defense than I think more blame would be on him. Its to bad it ended like that, but it was a good game none the less.


----------



## GaryFish

One thing I'm not hearing anyone talk about in the Days after discussions, is the defensive encroachment by Seattle after the pic at the end. The game wasn't over. Brady would have had to kneel down in the end zone, giving Seattle 2 points and the ball with 15 seconds left. Still not probable anything would come of it, but not out of the question. After the super quick drive at the end of the 2nd quarter that ended in a TD, and the crazy catch that put them down on the 1 yard line, who knows. With the safety, it would have been a 2-point ball game. But that defensive off-sides/encroachment put the 5 yard cushion for Brady to take a knee, which was further screwed up with the fight. Seattle totally lost their cool, when there was still a chance for something to possibly happen.


----------



## LostLouisianian

mikevanwilder said:


> This one made me laugh!
> I don't blame Russell Wilson for the interception, he did what was asked of him on that type of play. If it was an out route or one where he had time to see the defense than I think more blame would be on him. Its to bad it ended like that, but it was a good game none the less.


Having played QB there are way too many bad things that can happen with a pass over the middle in a compressed field. If you want to pass and you have Wilson, you roll him out and allow him the option to hit a receiver that's more open, throw it away or run it in if the opportunity presents itself. That had to be the dumbest call in SuperBowl history.


----------



## bowgy

HighNDry said:


> You missed a really good game. Went right down to the last seconds. The game was way better than the commercials, but if you get a thrill out of commercials you fit right in there with the money boys who see only exploiting the game for $$. Too bad, you missed some exciting football. This game had the highest viewership than any Superbowl to date. You could have been part of history. I guess the commercials got the best of you. Most of the commercials have been available on regular TV programming for months. They were not that special this year. You missed one heck of a football game. Too be honest, you will be wasting your time going back to view them on-line.
> 
> What a game! So sorry you missed it.


Wow...serious much?;-)

To be honest, I haven't watched much football since Montana left the 49'ers A few years back I got to meet Joe and Jerry and they were pretty cool, especially Joe, I told him that football just wasn't the same without him, and he said; "gee thanks, I appreciate that".

Oh yeah... if it wasn't on Sunday I would probably have watched it;-)


----------



## RandomElk16

GaryFish said:


>


So many players have. Like Colin in the NFC champ last year to get the hawks in the superbowl. I know memes are for fun, just dont get that one.

Gary I realized in a post earlier, did you say that temperature and weather can change the football PSI by 5 degrees?


----------



## GaryFish

Yea - after the AFC championship game, lots and lots of people were doing lots and lots of testing. And many showed that a ball that was inflated at room temperature - 70 degrees, if left in 40 degree refrigerator for a couple of hours would lose up to 5 psi, going from 12 1/2 pounds, down to 7-8. Several tests done by several different people also showed that inserting the needle into a ball to test it would release 1/4 pound pressure, and taking the needle out would also release 1/4 pound pressure. 

As for the above meme, sure there have been lots of QBs to throw a pic to lose a game. Happens all the time. I just thought it was kind of a funny meme. No one said Memes had to be factual.


----------



## Dunkem

It was a game .Pats won ,done, over. Good game.


----------



## LostLouisianian

GaryFish said:


> Yea - after the AFC championship game, lots and lots of people were doing lots and lots of testing. And many showed that a ball that was inflated at room temperature - 70 degrees, if left in 40 degree refrigerator for a couple of hours would lose up to 5 psi, going from 12 1/2 pounds, down to 7-8. Several tests done by several different people also showed that inserting the needle into a ball to test it would release 1/4 pound pressure, and taking the needle out would also release 1/4 pound pressure.
> 
> As for the above meme, sure there have been lots of QBs to throw a pic to lose a game. Happens all the time. I just thought it was kind of a funny meme. No one said Memes had to be factual.


So explain why the weather only affected the Patriots balls and not the Colts balls?


----------



## GaryFish

I've not heard any reports of any measurements of any kind of the colts footballs. In fact, there is no report at all that the NFL did any or recorded any actual gauged pressure check of any of the footballs prior to the game.


----------



## Dunkem

Way to go Gary top of the page!


----------



## LostLouisianian

GaryFish said:


> I've not heard any reports of any measurements of any kind of the colts footballs. In fact, there is no report at all that the NFL did any or recorded any actual gauged pressure check of any of the footballs prior to the game.


There are numerous reports that the NFL took both teams footballs in at halftime and checked them. The Colts balls showed no loss of pressure.


----------



## GaryFish

One thing though - there are NO reports that the NFL checked the air pressure at all before the game on any of the footballs that were approved for use. AND, once the footballs were approved by the officiating crew, neither team had ANY access to the footballs until they were placed on the field in the game by the officials.


----------



## RandomElk16

GaryFish said:


> One thing though - there are NO reports that the NFL checked the air pressure at all before the game on any of the footballs that were approved for use. AND, once the footballs were approved by the officiating crew, neither team had ANY access to the footballs until they were placed on the field in the game by the officials.


Gary, thats not even close to true as far as procedure goes. That's all I will say because you are free to look it up.

The NFL football manufacturer Wilson came out and called Belichecks statement about temp BS. Bill Nye did a test and also found it to be untrue. To have them drop almost 20% is silly.


----------



## GaryFish

Bill Nye is from Seattle, and indicated with a wink, that his "test" may be slanted.

Several very good pieces explaining the science of it all are here.
http://www.headsmartlabs.com/#in-the-news

Drop in 20% pressure, does not mean it lost 20% of the air. The difference of 10 1/2 PSI and 12 1/2 PSI is about one full pump with a bicycle pump.

My own thought is that even though it is scientifically proven that air temperature can affect the PSI, I don't think it was an issue. My own thought is that the footballs used in the AFC title game were right on the edge for pressure. AND that the NFL did not actually check them with a pressure gauge before the game, when the Colts requested they be checked. Putting a needle in the football will cause a loss of 1/4 pound pressure. Removing it also releases 1/4 pound pressure. So with each time it is checked, you lose 1/2 pound. So unless more air is added to make up for that, there is a pressure loss.

The NFL has been pretty quiet about things because all they are saying is that when the balls were checked at halftime, 11/12 were at 10 1/2 - 11 1/2 PSI, and were "re-inflated" to come up to the 12 1/2 PSI required. There is no mention that the NFL actually checked the PSI before the game. If the NFL officiating crew didn't get the pre-game compliance, then this is an NFL issue - not a Patriot issue.

As far as the question about the footballs used by the Colts - did their footballs have a drop in pressure? We don't know. We know that at halftime they tested within the acceptable limit, but where did they start? Did they start at 12 1/2? Or 13 1/2? The NFL hasn't said. Every single interview with any NFL QBs I've heard, they have said that every QB likes the football a little bit different. If Andrew Luck likes the football at the top range at say 13 1/2 psi, and the Colts' footballs lost pressure, they'd still be at 12 1/2 when tested. The point is - the NFL has not released the exact pre-game pressure measurements on ANY of the footballs used.


----------



## RandomElk16

GaryFish said:


> Bill Nye is from Seattle, and indicated with a wink, that his "test" may be slanted.
> 
> Several very good pieces explaining the science of it all are here.
> http://www.headsmartlabs.com/#in-the-news
> 
> Drop in 20% pressure, does not mean it lost 20% of the air. The difference of 10 1/2 PSI and 12 1/2 PSI is about one full pump with a bicycle pump.
> 
> My own thought is that even though it is scientifically proven that air temperature can affect the PSI, I don't think it was an issue. My own thought is that the footballs used in the AFC title game were right on the edge for pressure. AND that the NFL did not actually check them with a pressure gauge before the game, when the Colts requested they be checked. Putting a needle in the football will cause a loss of 1/4 pound pressure. Removing it also releases 1/4 pound pressure. So with each time it is checked, you lose 1/2 pound. So unless more air is added to make up for that, there is a pressure loss. All balls are checked before the game. Every time. Then marked approved.
> 
> The NFL has been pretty quiet about things because all they are saying is that when the balls were checked at halftime, 11/12 were at 10 1/2 - 11 1/2 PSI, and were "re-inflated" to come up to the 12 1/2 PSI required. There is no mention that the NFL actually checked the PSI before the game. If the NFL officiating crew didn't get the pre-game compliance, then this is an NFL issue - not a Patriot issue. They did check and sign them. It is part of every game.
> 
> As far as the question about the footballs used by the Colts - did their footballs have a drop in pressure? We don't know. We know that at halftime they tested within the acceptable limit, but where did they start? Did they start at 12 1/2? Or 13 1/2? The NFL hasn't said. Every single interview with any NFL QBs I've heard, they have said that every QB likes the football a little bit different. If Andrew Luck likes the football at the top range at say 13 1/2 psi, and the Colts' footballs lost pressure, they'd still be at 12 1/2 when tested. How would they only drop 1 psi, but Tom's dropped 2?The point is - the NFL has not released the exact pre-game pressure measurements on ANY of the footballs used.They don't have to log the pregame, just approve them.


*This is all pointless and dumb*; but you make no sense.

*First, they did test them before the game:*

"My major concern is did we follow proper protocol?" Blandino said. "Everything was properly tested and marked before the game. *Walt gauged the footballs himself*; it is something he has done throughout his career.

Second, You justify a 2 psi drop in the Pats, so even if the colts started at 13 1/2, you are telling me not a single one, exposed to the same conditions as the pats balls, dropped to 11 1/2, thus being out of the allowed range?


----------



## GaryFish

Or maybe the footballs used by the Patriots were just out in the weather more - as they were being thrown for touch downs and run for first downs, and actually out in the elements. Where the Colts' footballs were on the sidelines near the bench heaters after another three-and out.


----------



## Packfish

Where the Colts' footballs were on the sidelines near the bench heaters after another three-and out. :grin: ouchhhhhhhhhh


----------



## wyogoob

GaryFish said:


> One thing I'm not hearing anyone talk about in the Days after discussions, is the defensive encroachment by Seattle after the pic at the end. The game wasn't over. Brady would have had to kneel down in the end zone, giving Seattle 2 points and the ball with 15 seconds left. Still not probable anything would come of it, but not out of the question. After the super quick drive at the end of the 2nd quarter that ended in a TD, and the crazy catch that put them down on the 1 yard line, who knows. With the safety, it would have been a 2-point ball game. But that defensive off-sides/encroachment put the 5 yard cushion for Brady to take a knee, which was further screwed up with the fight. Seattle totally lost their cool, when there was still a chance for something to possibly happen.


Yep, that was dumb or dumber than the pass play. :-?

.


----------



## RandomElk16

wyogoob said:


> Yep, that was dumb or dumber than the pass play. :-?
> 
> .


Brady wouldnt have kneeled. They would have done a qb sneak/ line push and hoped he got out of the endzone. They would have fought the safety as long as they could. They get any yardage at all, SEA timeout, then they run the clock out.


----------

